# Woodland Tau (commision)



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey folks, some pictures of a commision of a Tau army I recently did/am still doing. The client gave me artistic licence for the colorscheme... He just didn't want anything to flashy "manga colour"-esque and not the studio desert theme (he thought they looked too much like playmobil toys that way).

But he did like the military tones, so I threw this together:






































Some kroot:










Pathfinders:










And some drones to be added to whatever unit wants them:










More shots will be added as the commision continues (currently working on 36 firewarriors and some doggies for the kroot). 

Hope you like them!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Very nice indeed, I love armies painted in this sort of style, dark and menacing as 40K should be. Great work +rep!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

That hammerhead paint scheme is orgasmic mate, I love it +rep


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

yes gorgeous! love the scheme!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

i'm watching apocalypse now and it made me think of PBRs and choppers. Coincidence?


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

It shouldn't be. The basecoat for the green on the tanks was similar to USA olive drab, highlighted with light green with the airbrush...


----------



## Arensen (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice work, very well painted and based.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent choice of scheme.

My only niggle - and it might only be the lighting - is that the vehicles look a touch flat. I can see you are aiming for a more realistic style but they might pop more with a slightly more stylised highlight on the vents, &c.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh yes, there is always room for improvement. But the client opted for regular old tabletop standard (wich is around 8 hours work for me to get it to this stage for tanks). I can always do more... BUT... like the joker so wisely said:

"if you are good at something, never do it for free..."


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

looks great, i have never seen a tau colour scheme i have liked, untill now.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

elmir said:


> Oh yes, there is always room for improvement. But the client opted for regular old tabletop standard (wich is around 8 hours work for me to get it to this stage for tanks). I can always do more... BUT... like the joker so wisely said:
> 
> "if you are good at something, never do it for free..."


It's funny because your tabletop quality is my golden demon quality.

Beautiful models.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

First of the squad firewarriors finished::


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

The colors are great and the application is flawless, well done!


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Some more finished stuff: a stealthteam:




























And a little preview of stuff to come from FW:


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Some more stuff finished:


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

That finished battlesuit looks incredible. The gold is burnished enough to not be as distracting as it could be. Well done!


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Trying out a new camera-toy... Seems like it puts more saturation in it than my nikon D700 (although these were shot as JPEG rather than RAW...)

Anyway! Models!


----------



## Shadowbadger (Jan 2, 2011)

I like those a lot. Often Tau I see can look bland, and using camouflage tones could very easily make it worse. These stand out well though, whilst still being camo.

I think it is possibly the gold that makes the difference, particularly on the bigger suits.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, the first tester model I did for the battlesuits didn't have the golden detailing and didn't have the lenses done yet. And it was very clear that (even with some transfers on them) they lacked something... It's tricky to define what that something is sometimes though... 

The client just came by to pick up his army. He was absolotely thrilled by the whole thing. He sold off all the small plastic/primer armies that never really amounted to anything and decided to invest it into a single army that he'd enjoy playing. And me thinks he found just that 

The client also ordere a few extra units to be delivered to my doorstep to add to it. The riptide and bomber are amongst them, along with a few more suits and farsight to make that unit. So I definatly look forward to doing those.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I love to login and see progress shots of this, these are done beautifully.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

It'll be a while before wave 2 starts. But here is an overview of wave 1... Bad lighting, but a good overview of the size of the complete army:


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

And yay: they got a GW plug today: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/w...d:+TheGamesWorkshopBlogEN+(White+Dwarf+Daily)


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Thought they looked familiar when I was reading the site this morning


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Wave 2 started:Here's a preview of the riptide before I break out the lightbox!


----------

